# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Արդյոք խելացի մարդիկ ավելի քի՞չ են շարժվում

## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հետազոտություն ցույց է տվել, որ էսպես կոչված մտածող մարդիկ ֆիզիկապես ավելի պակաս ակտիվ են, քան չմտածողները: Էկեք մի կողմ թողնենք էս հետազոտությունն իր կասկածելի մեթոդոլոգիայով ու փորձենք էդ հարցը քննարկել ակումբում: Դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք:

----------

Apsara (12.08.2016), Freeman (10.08.2016), ivy (10.08.2016), Աթեիստ (10.08.2016)

----------


## Freeman

Մտածող մարդիկ մտածում են, նոր են շարժվում  :Jpit: 
Կամ մտածում են ու չեն շարժվում: Տենց համաչափություն նկատել եմ, բայց հնարավոր պատճառները շատ են, սկսած նրանից, որ եթե մարդը ավելի շատ հակված ա գիտությամբ զբաղվելու, ինքը հիմնականում կարդալով/հոդվածներ փնտրելով ա զբաղված ու ժամանակ քիչ կունենա շարժվելու: Էլ չասեմ որ էդ աշխատանքը հոգնեցնում ա ու ոչ տչրամադրություն ես ունենում մի տեղ գնալ, ինչ-որ բան խաղալու, ոչ էլ էներգիա:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.08.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մինչև մտածողները նստած վերլուծում են իրենց կատարած գործողությունները,չմտածողները առաջ են շարժվում ու վայելում կյանքը

----------


## Freeman

> Մինչև մտածողները նստած վերլուծում են իրենց կատարած գործողությունները,չմտածողները առաջ են շարժվում ու վայելում կյանքը


Վայելելը մի-քիչ հարաբերական ա :Դ

----------


## Chuk

Մտածում եմ, որ դատարկաբանություն ա  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (10.08.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինձ էլ ա թվում, որ անկապ բան ա: Էս վերջերս էլի մի սենց բան աչքովս ընկավ. «գիրք կարդացող մարդիկ ավելի երկար են ապրում» և այլն: Այսինքն՝ ինչ-ինչ հիվանդություններ ու առողջական պրոբլեմներ ունենալու ավելի փոքր ռիսկ ունեն, քան մյուսները: Հետո նշվում էր, որ ամենաշատը կարդում են միջինից բարձր տարիքի, բարձր եկամուտ ունեցող կանայք: Հիմա էդ երկար ապրելը ինչի՞ հետ ա կապված, բարձր եկամտի՝ լավ կենսակերպի ու կին լինելու՞, թե՞ գիրք կարդալու հետ  :Smile: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ էլ ա թվում, որ անկապ բան ա: Էս վերջերս էլի մի սենց բան աչքովս ընկավ. «գիրք կարդացող մարդիկ ավելի երկար են ապրում» և այլն: Այսինքն՝ ինչ-ինչ հիվանդություններ ու առողջական պրոբլեմներ ունենալու ավելի փոքր ռիսկ ունեն, քան մյուսները: Հետո նշվում էր, որ ամենաշատը կարդում են միջինից բարձր տարիքի, բարձր եկամուտ ունեցող կանայք: Հիմա էդ երկար ապրելը ինչի՞ հետ ա կապված, բարձր եկամտի՝ լավ կենսակերպի ու կին լինելու՞, թե՞ գիրք կարդալու հետ :


Ստեղ ուրիշ հարց էլ կա. արդյոք 50 Shades of Gray-ը գիրք կարդալ ա համարվում  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (10.08.2016), Freeman (10.08.2016), Glück (09.04.2017), Նիկեա (10.08.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Տրամաբանություն կա․ էներգիան մարդու մեջ սահմանափակ է, իսկ մտավոր աշխատանքը նույնպես էներգիա է պահանջում, նույնիսկ կարծեմ ավելի, քան ֆիզիկականը։ Այնպես որ ինչքան շատ ես մտածում, այնքան ավելի քիչ էներգիա է մնում ֆիզիկական ակտիվության համար։

Հ․Գ․
«Բայց պետք չի» ©

----------


## ivy

Զուտ ըստ աշխատանքի բնույթի, երևի իմաստ կունենա էս թեմայում բերվածը: Մտավոր աշխատանքով զբաղվողները հիմնականում նստած են աշխատում ու քիչ են շարժվում, ի տարբերություն ասենք՝ մատուցողի, մանկապարտեզի դայակի, հավաքարարի և այլն: Բայց դե նորից եմ ասում, զուտ աշխատանքի բնույթը հաշվի առնելով: Էդ ասենք չի նշանակում, որ էդ նույն մատուցողը «մտածող» չի կամ ցածր ինտելեկտ ունի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Զուտ ըստ աշխատանքի բնույթի, երևի իմաստ կունենա էս թեմայում բերվածը: Մտավոր աշխատանքով զբաղվողները հիմնականում նստած են աշխատում ու քիչ են շարժվում, ի տարբերություն ասենք՝ մատուցողի, մանկապարտեզի դայակի, հավաքարարի և այլն: Բայց դե նորից եմ ասում, զուտ աշխատանքի բնույթը հաշվի առնելով: Էդ ասենք չի նշանակում, որ էդ նույն մատուցողը «մտածող» չի կամ ցածր ինտելեկտ ունի:


Հետազոտության մասնակիցները նույն համալսարանի ուսանողներ են, այսինքն՝ քչից-շատից նույնատիպ գործի վրա են  :Smile:  (թե՛ «մտածողները», թե՛ «չմտածողները»)

----------


## Lusina

> Մի հետազոտություն ցույց է տվել, որ էսպես կոչված մտածող մարդիկ ֆիզիկապես ավելի պակաս ակտիվ են, քան չմտածողները: Էկեք մի կողմ թողնենք էս հետազոտությունն իր կասկածելի մեթոդոլոգիայով ու փորձենք էդ հարցը քննարկել ակումբում: Դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք:


Հակառակն է՞լ ա ճիշտ  :Jpit:  

Հ.Գ. Եթե հա՝ ես վերջն եմ!  :Tsamon:

----------


## Արամ

Մտածող ու չմտածողը ո՞նց են սահմանել։ Իրանք ոնց հասկացա IQ-ի հետ են կապում։ Դուք որ բաժանում եք ո՞նց եք սահմանում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հակառակն է՞լ ա ճիշտ  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Եթե հա՝ ես վերջն եմ!


Հակառակը ո՞րն ա  :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ, օրիգինալ հոդվածն ամբողջությամբ կարդացի: Սիրում եմ սենց պարզ դիզայնով հետազոտություններ: Հեղինակներն էլ են ասում, որ ջահել ուսանողի ու ավելի տարիքով մարդու միջև կարան տարբերություններ լինեն, որովհետև ավելի տարիքով «մտածողի» խելքը հասնում ա, որ չշարժվելը լավ չի, սկսում ա սպորտով զբաղվել-բան (ու ստեղ լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն ա դրանից հաճույք ստանում ա, թե չէ): Ու հետաքրքիր ա նաև, որ սա առաջինը չի սենց հայտանգործությամբ (հոդվածի ներածության մեջ լիքը ուրիշ հղումներ կան), բայց առաջինն ա, երբ շարժվելը դիտարկում են որպես օբյեկտիվ ցուցանիշ: Ու դա ահագին հետաքրքիր ա:

----------

Freeman (10.08.2016)

----------


## Lusina

> Հակառակը ո՞րն ա 
> :


Դե իրանց ասածը  "խելոք ես => ֆիզիկապես պասիվ ես ", հակառակն էլ "ֆիզիկապես պասիվ ես => խելոք ես" 

Հ.Գ. Բրիտանացիների մեջբերումն էր լավը, իրանց ոճի մեջ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մտածող ու չմտածողը ո՞նց են սահմանել։ Իրանք ոնց հասկացա IQ-ի հետ են կապում։ Դուք որ բաժանում եք ո՞նց եք սահմանում։


Չէ, IQ-ն չի կոնկրետ էս հետազոտության մեջ, այլ էսպես կոչված need for cognition մեծությունն ա, այսինքն՝ կոպիտ ասած մտածելու պահանջ: Դա որոշել են հատուկ հարցաշարերով: Էս գիտահանրամատչելի հոդվածի մեջ հարցի օրինակ կա.  «Հաճույք եմ ստանում խնդիրների նոր լուծումներ պահանջող առաջադրանքներ կատարելի», պատասխանը՝ այո-ոչ: Ու սենց լիքը հարցերով հետազոտվողներին բաժանում են երկու խմբի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե իրանց ասածը  "խելոք ես => ֆիզիկապես պասիվ ես ", հակառակն էլ "ֆիզիկապես պասիվ ես => խելոք ես" 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բրիտանացիների մեջբերումն էր լավը, իրանց ոճի մեջ


Հակառակի համար առանձին հետազոտություն ա պետք առանձին դիզայնով: Էդ դեպքում պետք ա ակտիվությունը predictor լինի, մտածել-չմտածելը` outcome:

----------


## Lusina

> Հակառակի համար առանձին հետազոտություն ա պետք առանձին դիզայնով: Էդ դեպքում պետք ա ակտիվությունը predictor լինի, մտածել-չմտածելը` outcome:


Հա դե կարան նույն փորձն անեն, ուղղակի սկզբում հետևեն ֆիզիկական ակտիվությանը, վերջում նոր էն նույն հարցը տան մտածելու հետ կապված  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Ի սկզբանե հարցս անլուրջ էր, ներող ցինիկությանս համար, ամբողջ հոդվածը չեմ կարդացել դեռ, բայց դե հենց մենակ մարդկանց էս հարցը տալու ու անկեղծ պատասխանների վրա հույս դնելու հիման վրա 2 խմբի բաժանելը արդեն խնդալու էր, չկարողացա ինձ զսպել  :Jpit: 

Հ.Հ.Գ. Բայց դե ինձ "Lazy" մականունը տված բոլոր ծանոթներիս ուղարկել եմ հղումը  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա դե կարան նույն փորձն անեն, ուղղակի սկզբում հետևեն ֆիզիկական ակտիվությանը, վերջում նոր էն նույն հարցը տան մտածելու հետ կապված 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ի սկզբանե հարցս անլուրջ էր, ներող ցինիկությանս համար, ամբողջ հոդվածը չեմ կարդացել դեռ, բայց դե հենց մենակ մարդկանց էս հարցը տալու ու անկեղծ պատասխանների վրա հույս դնելու հիման վրա 2 խմբի բաժանելը արդեն խնդալու էր, չկարողացա ինձ զսպել 
> 
> Հ.Հ.Գ. Բայց դե ինձ "Lazy" մականունը տված բոլոր ծանոթներիս ուղարկել եմ հղումը


Դե տեսականորեն սկզբում պիտի բաժանեն ակտիվների ու ոչ ակտիվների, հետո տեսնեն՝ need for cognition-ով ոնց են իրանք տարբերվում: Բայց ինչու՞ ես կասկածում անկեղծ պատասխանների վրա: Լիքը մարդիկ շատ հանգիստ պատասխանում են, թե ինչն ա իրանց դուր գալիս, ինչը՝ չէ: 
Ես նույնիսկ կարամ գրազ գամ, որ need for cognition-ը մարդկանց՝ ակադեմիական կարիերա անելու հիմնական մոտիվատորն ա: Թե չէ ուրիշ ոչ մի տեսակի մոտիվացիա չկա. աշխատավարձը քիչ, աշխատանքը՝ անկայուն, անմարդկային աշխատանքային պայմաններ:

----------

Freeman (10.08.2016)

----------


## Lusina

> Դե տեսականորեն սկզբում պիտի բաժանեն ակտիվների ու ոչ ակտիվների, հետո տեսնեն՝ need for cognition-ով ոնց են իրանք տարբերվում: Բայց ինչու՞ ես կասկածում անկեղծ պատասխանների վրա: Լիքը մարդիկ շատ հանգիստ պատասխանում են, թե ինչն ա իրանց դուր գալիս, ինչը՝ չէ: 
> Ես նույնիսկ կարամ գրազ գամ, որ need for cognition-ը մարդկանց՝ ակադեմիական կարիերա անելու հիմնական մոտիվատորն ա: Թե չէ ուրիշ ոչ մի տեսակի մոտիվացիա չկա. աշխատավարձը քիչ, աշխատանքը՝ անկայուն, անմարդկային աշխատանքային պայմաններ:


Դե իմ ասած օրինակում էլ, երբ նույն փորձը հակառակ հերթականությամբ ես անում, բռնու՞մ ա չէ էդ տեսականին. Փաստը նրանում ա, որ եթե շատ մտածող/քիչ մտածող խմբերը համապատասխանում էին ֆիզիկապես պասիվ/ֆիզիկապես ակտիվ բաժանմանը, էլ էական չի, թե սկզբում ինչ խմբերի են բաժանել ու հետո ինչն են ստուգել. Եթե իհարկե ակտիվների ջրերն ընկած մտածողները սկսեն ակտիվ սպորտով զբաղվել ու մտածելը սկսի ձանձրալի թվալ  :Jpit:  (Իրանց մտածելակերպն եմ օգտագործում)
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա անկեղծ պատասխաններին, էս Հաուսից մնացած սովորություն ա  :Jpit:  Մարդ հազար ու մի պատճառներ ունի խաբելու, ու հեչ պարտադիր չի որ դրանք տրամաբանական լինեն. Ավելին ասեմ, եթե մարդկանց խաբելու պատճառները  գոնե իմ համար տրամաբանական լինեին, մի հրաշք բան կլիներ էս կյանքը  :Jpit: 
Ասածս էն չի, որ մարդկանց պատասխանների վրա հույս դնել պետք չի ընդհանրապես, ուղղակի կոնկրետ էս դեպքում ինձ թվում ա լիքը ուրիշ մեթոդներ կան մարդկանց need for cognition կոչվածը գնահատելու.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե իմ ասած օրինակում էլ, երբ նույն փորձը հակառակ հերթականությամբ ես անում, բռնու՞մ ա չէ էդ տեսականին. Փաստը նրանում ա, որ եթե շատ մտածող/քիչ մտածող խմբերը համապատասխանում էին ֆիզիկապես պասիվ/ֆիզիկապես ակտիվ բաժանմանը, էլ էական չի, թե սկզբում ինչ խմբերի են բաժանել ու հետո ինչն են ստուգել. Եթե իհարկե ակտիվների ջրերն ընկած մտածողները սկսեն ակտիվ սպորտով զբաղվել ու մտածելը սկսի ձանձրալի թվալ  (Իրանց մտածելակերպն եմ օգտագործում)
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա անկեղծ պատասխաններին, էս Հաուսից մնացած սովորություն ա  Մարդ հազար ու մի պատճառներ ունի խաբելու, ու հեչ պարտադիր չի որ դրանք տրամաբանական լինեն. Ավելին ասեմ, եթե մարդկանց խաբելու պատճառները  գոնե իմ համար տրամաբանական լինեին, մի հրաշք բան կլիներ էս կյանքը 
> Ասածս էն չի, որ մարդկանց պատասխանների վրա հույս դնել պետք չի ընդհանրապես, ուղղակի կոնկրետ էս դեպքում ինձ թվում ա լիքը ուրիշ մեթոդներ կան մարդկանց need for cognition կոչվածը գնահատելու.


Նախ, Հաուսը ինքը ոտից գլուխ դեբիլ սերիալ ա, էնտեղ թե՛ գիտությունը, թե՛ բժշկությունը ոնց կարողանում, աղավաղում են: Բժշկության ու գիտության մեջ ընդունված բան ա, որ եթե հարցաշարային հետազոտություն ես անում, իրավունք չունես հիվանդի/հետազոտության մասնակցի ասածներին չհավատալու, մանավանդ որ էդ հարցաշարերը նենց են կառուցված, որ եթե սուտ ա ասում որևէ մեկը, շատ հեշտ ա բռնացնելը: 

Չէ, կարա հակառակը չաշխատի: Տենց բաներ շատ են լինում գիտության մեջ: Մեկը հենց էսօր իմ հետազոտության մեջ պատահաբար outcome-ն ու predictor-ը տեղերով խառնել էի, նենց ընտիր արդյունք էի ստացել, որ էլ ասելու չի: Բայց հետո ջոկեցի, որ սխալ եմ արել, հետ փոխեցի, նույն հին տխուր արդյունքն էր: 

Էս հետազոտության մեջ մենակ մի բան պարզ չի. effect size-ն ինչքա՞ն ա: Կարող ա շատ փոքր ա իրականում երկու խմբերի միջև տարբերությունը, անկապ շուխուռ են անում, հոդվածում էլ չկա թիվը:

----------


## Lusina

> *Նախ, Հաուսը ինքը ոտից գլուխ դեբիլ սերիալ ա, էնտեղ թե՛ գիտությունը, թե՛ բժշկությունը ոնց կարողանում, աղավաղում են:* Բժշկության ու գիտության մեջ ընդունված բան ա, որ եթե հարցաշարային հետազոտություն ես անում, իրավունք չունես հիվանդի/հետազոտության մասնակցի ասածներին չհավատալու, մանավանդ որ էդ հարցաշարերը նենց են կառուցված, որ եթե սուտ ա ասում որևէ մեկը, շատ հեշտ ա բռնացնելը: 
> 
> Չէ, կարա հակառակը չաշխատի: Տենց բաներ շատ են լինում գիտության մեջ: Մեկը հենց էսօր իմ հետազոտության մեջ պատահաբար outcome-ն ու predictor-ը տեղերով խառնել էի, նենց ընտիր արդյունք էի ստացել, որ էլ ասելու չի: Բայց հետո ջոկեցի, որ սխալ եմ արել, հետ փոխեցի, նույն հին տխուր արդյունքն էր: 
> 
> Էս հետազոտության մեջ մենակ մի բան պարզ չի. effect size-ն ինչքա՞ն ա: Կարող ա շատ փոքր ա իրականում երկու խմբերի միջև տարբերությունը, անկապ շուխուռ են անում, հոդվածում էլ չկա թիվը:


Թեմայից չեմ ուզում շեղվել, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ ես Հաուսի կերպարը նկատի ունեի, զուտ "Everybody lies" կարգախոսը, էդքան բան, էնտեղի բժշկության կամ գիտության հետ կապ չուներ ասածս.
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա outcome/predictor դերերին, եթե դրանց տարբերությունը չիմանայի, առաջին գրառումս չէր էլ լինի. (չնայած ես ավելի շատ մաթեմի հետ էի ասոցացրել "հակառակը միշտ չի որ ճիշտ ա" անեկդոտ դարձած խոսքի հետ կապված  :Jpit:  ) 
Ինչևէ, մաթեմում հեշտ ա տեսնել, թե ինչու, կոնկրետ էս դեպքում ես չտեսա, թե խի պետք ա տարբեր լիներ, դրա համար գրեցի.

Հ.Գ. Ամբողջական հոդվածի հղումը կդնե՞ս, թեզս վերջացնելու 2 oր ունեմ, մոտս պրոկրաստինացիայի գերադրական աստիճան ա, կարդամ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թեմայից չեմ ուզում շեղվել, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ ես Հաուսի կերպարը նկատի ունեի, զուտ "Everybody lies" կարգախոսը, էդքան բան, էնտեղի բժշկության կամ գիտության հետ կապ չուներ ասածս.
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա outcome/predictor դերերին, եթե դրանց տարբերությունը չիմանայի, առաջին գրառումս չէր էլ լինի. (չնայած ես ավելի շատ մաթեմի հետ էի ասոցացրել "հակառակը միշտ չի որ ճիշտ ա" անեկդոտ դարձած խոսքի հետ կապված  ) 
> Ինչևէ, մաթեմում հեշտ ա տեսնել, թե ինչու, կոնկրետ էս դեպքում ես չտեսա, թե խի պետք ա տարբեր լիներ, դրա համար գրեցի.
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ամբողջական հոդվածի հղումը կդնե՞ս, թեզս վերջացնելու 2 oր ունեմ, մոտս պրոկրաստինացիայի գերադրական աստիճան ա, կարդամ


Հղումը
Ստեղ մենակ մաթեմի հարց չի: Ի վերջո, հետազոտողի ձեռքին ա ունեցած թվային արժեքները categorical variable-ի (thinker/non-thinker) վերածելու մեթոդը: Հակառակն անելիս էլ պետք ա ակտիվությունը վերածել categorical variable-ի, ու դա կարա ուրիշ կերպ արվի, նենց արվի, որ էֆեկտ լինի կամ նենց արվի, որ չլինի: Ու պլյուս բաժանումից կախված էլ effect size-ը կարա փոխվի: 

Նույն իմ հետազոտության օրինակը. չնայած երկու դեպքում էլ significance կար, մի դեպքում effect size-ը պուճուր մի բան էր (30 մվ), իսկ հակառակի դեպքում՝ հսկայական (աշխատանքային հիշողության մի միավոր, հասկանալի սարքելու համար ասեմ, որ իմ հետազոտության մեջ աշխատանքային հիշողությունն ընդամենը յոթ միավոր ունի, առողջ մարդիկ մինիմում՝ հինգ, այսինքն՝ մի միավորը հսկայական թիվ ա դառնում):

----------

Lusina (11.08.2016)

----------


## yan_gant_y_tan

Իմ փորձի հիման վրա կարամ ասեմ այոոոո……  :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ փորձի հիման վրա կարամ ասեմ այոոոո……


Ստեղ սաղս էլ մեր փորձից ենք խոսում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ հարցաշարը, եթե որևէ մեկի հետաքրքրում ա:

----------

Freeman (11.08.2016)

----------

